# Pasta trial and error



## Alix (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, I got a pasta maker for Christmas and thought I would be adventurous and make canneloni. Um...some idiot thought it would be more efficient to roll all the sheets first, store them between sheets of waxed paper and roll all the canneloni at once. 

I don't think I need to tell you what a mess that was. Sheesh! I persevered and managed to salvage about 2/3 of them. 

So, I am wondering what the others do here. Do you set your pasta on cloth or what? Drying rack?

Tonight is noodles for the turkey soup. I will post my results. Heres hoping they are not a disaster. LOL.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 30, 2004)

Alix,

Did you see the drying rack Audeo's son made her?  http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5272

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2004)

Way WAY cool! I want one of those! 

The noodles I made for the turkey soup were a HUGE hit! I used a tablecloth dusted with flour and had my kids lay out the noodles. Worked very well.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2004)

I had faith in you!  I'm glad they turned out great.  I think that is how my mom did it too.

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2005)

So Barbara, when you get here to visit, are you going to let me experiment on you? Manicotti maybe?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2005)

Experiment away Alix!  We'll be hungry too, with James working on the cabin and all!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## Audeo (Jan 2, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Way WAY cool! I want one of those!
> 
> The noodles I made for the turkey soup were a HUGE hit! I used a tablecloth dusted with flour and had my kids lay out the noodles. Worked very well.



It's really handy, Alix!  It only now replaces the use of a well-floured flour sack towel...the tried and true old fashioned method that will always work like a charm!

I know you and your children enjoyed this!  What fun!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2005)

We had a blast Audeo, they can't wait to do it again. I am going to take a break for a bit though. We have enough leftovers in the fridge for a week!


----------

